# Hurst His & Hers



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Can someone positively identify this shifter? I'm 99% sure it came out of a GTO but I'm not sure of the year. Pretty sure it's a 67 or 68.

I actually got this shifter from a guy who used it in a 70 Cuda' behind a Clutchflite, if anyone knows what that is. Sold the clutchflite already.

I plan on selling the shifter, a member here was interested but backed out. 

Thanks.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

looks like offset bracket to drivers side the GTO was a center hump, also i think the GTO handle was more straight, not doglegged that much, sure you could still mate it to a 66-67 stock bracket and make it work,seems to be all there, think the only diff between the GTO and olds ones was the mounting carriage, looks to be in A1 shape too, gave up on trying to get one, rusted hulks are fetching 150 on E-bay, in your shape i have seen them up around 300, went with a B&M quicksilver looks the same without the hers side and fits in my 66 console perfect


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

ALKYGTO said:


> Can someone positively identify this shifter? I'm 99% sure it came out of a GTO but I'm not sure of the year. Pretty sure it's a 67 or 68.
> 
> I actually got this shifter from a guy who used it in a 70 Cuda' behind a Clutchflite, if anyone knows what that is. Sold the clutchflite already.
> 
> ...


i think the curved handles were oldsmobile


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

:agree( i think the curved handles were oldsmobile ):agree


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'm gonna do a little Old's research. :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I'd say OLDS handle. Looks like a 67 GTO top plate. Floor mount unknown. I think these were also available in a YENKO Camaro, but I am not a camaro lover so I am not sure.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Alky, check e-bay item #220699597588, it may help give refrence...eric


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

the curved handle was out of the olds 442s,the his and hers were straight


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Eric Animal said:


> Alky, check e-bay item #220699597588, it may help give refrence...eric


Yeah Eric, that looks like it but mine has a different mount and no console unfortunately. It's at over $400 with four days left. 

Seller also has a set of restored 69 hideaways for a buy it now price of $995  and a set of Stewart Warner gauges for $395 .


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

here are the ones they are offering on Ebay, guy here in Detroit i think thats all he does is restore and sell these, if he don't get what he's asking keeps re-listing, olds ones are worth same as GTO's to the right person.

hurst dual gate shifter items - Get great deals on eBay Motors, Collectibles items on eBay.com!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Performance Years is advertising them for $549..'new'..!


----------



## 1968LemansGuy (Nov 21, 2010)

It looks like a 67 GTO his n hers shift plate - check out page 63 of the Ames catalog. cant seem to find a way to get the pages loaded here


----------

